# MX Bike Safety from theft when setting shuttle?



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

It's usually safer to leave things in plain sight, and if possible where plenty of other people can see it. The rational being that, if it's hidden, the thief believes no one else can see what they are up to, but if there are plenty of people around, the chance of getting caught is higher.

Sorry you got ripped off, stealing outdoor gear is it's own level of low, and earns some pretty bad Karma.


----------



## cdcfly (Jul 28, 2013)

Bummer about your break in / theft experience. I have been reading threads on the buzz about locking a raft. I was set on buying a cable to lock my boats to the trailer when they are stored on my property, and then researching cables I got reading that cables are worthless against a simple cable cutter. I am now considering the heavy duty chains like the Kryptonite NY Forgetaboutit or a homemade heavy gauge security chain. Nothing will stop a determined thief, but it's the easy opportunistic thefts we are trying to thwart.


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

Locking a frame and or raft with a cable at least makes a thief spend an extra minute making noise.


----------

